# bass tracker+duck hunter=duck tracker



## ducksmacker11 (Sep 26, 2011)

alright so i purchased a bass tracker here recently to be an all around boat for bass fishing tubing and of course duck hunting went goose hunting once with it silver and i told my self something had to change so heres the transformation. tell me what yall think


----------



## ducksmacker11 (Sep 26, 2011)

started off with the light bar

"rented" a bender from lowes and custom made it using plasma cutter and welder.

after this i started the long tedious paint process it took time but it turned out worth it

long process but i almost got it where it needs to be and so far its working great

let me know what yall think


----------



## ericflowers (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome Job.


----------



## devolve (Sep 26, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## levi5002 (Sep 26, 2011)

lookin good man!


----------



## bbmclain (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks great!!


----------



## WFL (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like you just need to add ducks


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 27, 2011)

Man you made one heck of a turn around on that boat!! looks sweet!!


----------



## vowell462 (Sep 27, 2011)

I did a bass tracker very similar back around 03. Turned out good, but not as good as yours! Nice job!


----------



## Mark K (Sep 27, 2011)

Very nice!! I'm impressed!


----------



## fishndinty (Sep 27, 2011)

Awesome work.  Your painting is very skilled.


----------



## LipRip'r (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice work!  Nice paint job on the trailer too....I need one of those light bars for mine


----------



## ducksmacker11 (Sep 27, 2011)

thanks everyone.
yeah the light bar works out great 
you can see the whole spread 
it was $170 from gator trax so i had to make one. much better deal!!!
it took some time but turned out awesome


----------



## ducksmacker11 (Sep 27, 2011)

if anyone is interested in my light bar pm me. i thought about custom making them for people, wanna know whod be intersted before i started
thanks


----------

